# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Stormwater pit

## Hadamona

I've recently put up a 6x9 shed, and I'm told from the council I need the stormwater diverted to a rubble pit. The details they provided me with are pretty vague but it's supposed to be one cubic hole meter filled with rocks/rubble. 
Now my question is, if I do fill the hole with rocks, I would imagine it will eventually fill up with dirt/silt making it pointless. Is there something I need to line the hole with, and cover the top? like geo-fabric or something? 
I live just north of Brisbane btw, I realise different councils have their own rules/regulations.

----------


## sundancewfs

You are right, but it does take along time to silt up and the bottom of the pit silts first. The sides of the pit are doing most of the dispersal through the soil.
Here is a pic of our stormwater pit being dug at the moment.   
It is 7x5metres x 900mm deep. We will be using the Atlantis water management, Flo-Tanks. Total retention capacity..... 11600 litres... This is a dispersal pit, not and underground tank.  www.atlantiscorp.com.au

----------


## jamc0984

the requirements in brisbane is to have a cubic metre hole filled with a 40mm drainage gravel. Silt will be a problem but i believe the regulations dont require it any filtrations. if you plan on covering over the hole with turf or garden beds i would put some geofabric down first.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

It all depends on your soil type,stability and if its fill or undisturbed etc. Geofabric (14 GSM) is pretty cheap, about $3.00 /sq.m so for a 1 cu.hole it will cost you say $50 with over hang & waste.

----------


## Hadamona

Thanks for the replies. I have finally finished digging the hole 1m x 1m x 1m, I just used weedmat to line the inside because I already had some lying around. All I need to do now is fill it with gravel. 
Almost done..

----------


## Jojo_

How'd you end up going with this pit? Looking at doing something similar in my yard as can't get any fall to the street from my back downpipes. 
I am considering a 1m cubic pit filled with brick or gravel to service 2 downpipes. 
Do I need lid, or a grate to cover it? And how is it supposed to overflow, into the soil or out the top? 
Cheers

----------


## Incognito

You really dont need any fall for storm water from a roof as you already have gravity doing the work pulling it towards the ground from the roof. Once you get a flow going, water being water will just flow. Even on dead flat ground.

----------

